# Freaking Out!! Help



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I feel like this is an emergency so I didn't feel like I could wait and search the forums for the answer. Yesterday while driving to work I saw a fledgling pigeon (I think) in the middle of the road. I parked my car in the middle of the road got out and prayed the cars passing don't kill it. After the trucks passed over it. I went and got it. It can barely fly a few feet. It hasn't grown all it's feathers so I think it's still a baby. 

I read around and it said pigeons love peas, wheat, and corn. So I feed it sweet peas by hand. I opened its peak and put a little bit at a time from the pea. It barely ate 2 peas and I felt like I was forcing it so I stopped. Today I feed it bulgur because that's a smaller version of wheat. I came to feed it 12 hours later and I wanted to try feeding it bread (soaked in water), but after a few bites it seemed as if it was only getting clogged in its throat. I ran brought tweezers and extracted as much as I can get.

I'm scared and confused at the moment. Should I go buy baby bird formula from the pet store. It also barely squeaks or makes any noise. Is it sick?? I came later and I felt like it can barely stand on its feet. What's going on???

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Take a deep breath
We here are glad to help. 
Follow these instructions
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Quiet, cozy, warm, then we will figure out the rest. 
Can you please post a picture of the bird so we know how old it is and let us know your location to see if we know a rehabber in the area.


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> Take a deep breath
> We here are glad to help.
> Follow these instructions
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html
> ...


Hi,

I have kept him warm. He actually has been having regular droppings (black and white). Today they were a bit watery though. It was white and had a layer of water over it. I put it in a warmer area. He flaps his wings, but its as if he has no power in his legs.

When I picked him up he was full of ants and about to get hit by a few cars. He was doing a bit better yesterday though.

I will be taking it to the Wildlife Center of Texas unless there is a better rehabber in the Houston area. I'm willing to drive for this little guy!


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

Any other information will help greatly. I hope he gets through the night.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

poor little guy. I do believe that is a dove, not a pigeon though. definitely a fledgling and he does look like something is wrong. He is not sitting normal at all. Was the nest above the street? The hard fall to asphalt could have injured something or maybe he was hit by a car. 
He's young, but should be able to eat on his own. Can you get some dove seed? or even finch or parakeet seed from a pet store?
Small seeds. Has he drank any water? If he can't move bring a small dish up to his beak and dip it in very very gently, but making sure not to dip his nose under.
Doves are a bit more flighty and fearful than pigeons so try to keep interaction to a minimum and in a quiet room if you can. 
CAn you post a pic of his droppings?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Try rolling up a towel, and curling it around to form a doughnut or a "U" shape and place him in the middle. If something is broken it will support him giving him something to lean against and keep him more comfortable than being flat.


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> poor little guy. I do believe that is a dove, not a pigeon though. definitely a fledgling and he does look like something is wrong. He is not sitting normal at all. Was the nest above the street? The hard fall to asphalt could have injured something or maybe he was hit by a car.
> He's young, but should be able to eat on his own. Can you get some dove seed? or even finch or parakeet seed from a pet store?
> Small seeds. Has he drank any water? If he can't move bring a small dish up to his beak and dip it in very very gently, but making sure not to dip his nose under.
> Doves are a bit more flighty and fearful than pigeons so try to keep interaction to a minimum and in a quiet room if you can.
> CAn you post a pic of his droppings?


Yea, I felt really bad for him. I don't know how people didn't see him and kept passing over him. I definitely don't think he was hit. He might have fallen on the asphalte or the bit of land. I brought a box and put an old shirt and socks that he can cuddle in and I put him and a warm quiet area. I can get anything to help this guy. 

I tried using the method were you put your index finger and thumb together as if to make it seem like his mother's mouth. He picks at it, but doesn't really take anything. I've even tried the method where you'd make a hole in the bag and put his beak in (saw it on youtube) and he just pulls his beak out without eating anything. I hand feed him by gently opening his mouth and putting food in and he actually swallowed up a good amount. As far as his dropping they are dried up, but I have a ton of pigeon/doves flying around my house and his droppings are similar. 

As for the water I drip drops on his peak and he drinks and yesterday he actually drank on his own when I put the small cup next to him.


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> Try rolling up a towel, and curling it around to form a doughnut or a "U" shape and place him in the middle. If something is broken it will support him giving him something to lean against and keep him more comfortable than being flat.


That's what I've actually been doing. I just put him on the paper to show what I was describing about his legs having no strength.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

be careful about putting any fluid into his beak. their airway is right at the back of their throat and it is very easy to aspirate them.
I recommended small seed. He should be able to eat on his own.


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> be careful about putting any fluid into his beak. their airway is right at the back of their throat and it is very easy to aspirate them.
> I recommended small seed. He should be able to eat on his own.


Okay I will be very careful. Should I keep caring for him or send him to the wildlife center?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I would recommend taking her to the center, as they can do xrays and proper care. But, do we know if this a native species of dove in your state? 
I know here, wildlife centers will not care for any animal that is not a native species. Pigeons and collared doves are on their own.
I do not know if texas is like that as well though so something to find out. 
Have you spoken to this wildlife center? Maybe send them a picture so they know the species. 
If not, we here can do our best to guide you in her care.


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> I would recommend taking her to the center, as they can do xrays and proper care. But, do we know if this a native species of dove in your state?
> I know here, wildlife centers will not care for any animal that is not a native species. Pigeons and collared doves are on their own.
> I do not know if texas is like that as well though so something to find out.
> Have you spoken to this wildlife center? Maybe send them a picture so they know the species.
> If not, we here can do our best to guide you in her care.


They stated on their site that they care for them. If not I have no problem caring for it. Just bpughy some finch food. Its Guizotia abyssina. Should I just put it in a plate in the box along with a plate of water?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

what ever dish you have that she can access easily without having to move her body too much


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> what ever dish you have that she can access easily without having to move her body too much


Just got home... found her stiff in the box. Wish I was better equipped...


----------



## tonymarc (Sep 2, 2014)

Please Delete This Thread


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for all your efforts to help this little dove, tonymarc. I don't see any reason to delete the thread, but if that is what you really want, then you can ask again and one of us will delete it. Also thanks to you, GimpieLover for helping. 

tonymarc, sometimes the birds we find are just too badly hurt or too far down for any of us to bring them back to health. You are to be commended for your efforts.

Terry


----------

